# Need Help! Very clingy dog, cries when alone or with owner...separation anxiety?



## cowboylife (Apr 25, 2008)

Been spending time with my girlfiends dog for a while. She has a small mix breed. Probably chihuahua, pit and other. Dog's name is Moira. She's almost 2 I think.

When I or my girlfriend get home, we try to greet her gradually. She will cry like she's been tortured. 

When we're riding in the car, she' fine, but soon as we slow down like we're getting to our destination, she cries and gets really antsy. 

She does have to be home alone when my girlfriend is away, but even after she or I get home, Moira will cry even after we've been home. When I'm home on the couch, if my girlfriend goes into the bathroom and shuts the door, Moira will cry. 

Now I don't know how my girlfriend raised Moira as a puppy but I'm just trying to figure a way to help the situation. I can't leave for 2 minutes to go get the mail because Moira will whipper, and whine and cry even after I get back inside. We're both concerned and frustrated.

Also, when I pay attention to other dogs, Moira will get very jealous and bark, whimper and cry.

Ideas or suggestions? Thanks all!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

Hm. A good behaviorist is your best bet.

When I'm working with puppies/young dogs, I'm careful NEVER to give them attn while they are crying. If they are in the crate and I get back and they cry, I don't let them out until they stop, same with bathroom (although I may be in there awhile with some dogs lol), or even petted- if they start crying, I stop. They get absolutely no interaction from me while crying. 

This is different, of course, from the dog getting hurt and whimpering, or something scares it. Then I DON'T "ohh are you okayyyy? are you hurtttt?" them- this usually validates the behavior, and encourages it- but rather I'll go over to them, in a NORMAL, perhaps slightly blunt tone, do the "You're ok, nothing is going to hurt you," bit (I doubt they have any idea what I'm saying, but the TONE will not encourage the idea something special or worthy of crying happened). I'll check them over to make sure we don't need to run to the vet, but I try VERY hard to make sure I don't encourage them to act as if the world ended when they scared them self/sibling bit their ear, whatever.

Not sure if that helps your or not, perhaps it gives some ideas.

Attention when whimpering will always increase the crying; just like little kids, dogs love to be the center of attention. It takes time and maturity, as well as learning to be on their own, to be confident when they are on their own.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

What jobs have been given to Moira? What I'm getting at is what options have been given to her? If just being in your presence is the only thing she has to do all day......when you leave...what's left for her? Alternatives are toys, games, walks, bones, Kongs, Buster Cubes, Tug-A-Jug, Agility, Obedience....she needs both physical exercise and mental stimulation.


----------



## cowboylife (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

We have tried leaving kongs, nylabones and others for her but it doesn't seem to help. We have a dog park only a block away and we try to take her a couple times a week. Our schedules are tight because I'm in grad school and my girlfriend works two jobs. 

I think i will work on finding more stuff that will keep her occupied during the day. I'm just frustrated because I've always raised boxers and labs and NEVER had a problem like this.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Perhaps taking her to doggie daycare each day would be in her best interest...sounds like you all are very busy, and she is just not getting enough stimulation through out the day. Get her exercising a bit more during the day, and you may notice a difference. I'm not saying that exercise is the solution to the problem, but I bet it would make a lot of difference in her energy level, so you can address the anxiety issues better; she will be able to focus more if she is tired from a day of play.


----------



## cowboylife (Apr 25, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> Perhaps taking her to doggie daycare each day would be in her best interest...sounds like you all are very busy, and she is just not getting enough stimulation through out the day. Get her exercising a bit more during the day, and you may notice a difference. I'm not saying that exercise is the solution to the problem, but I bet it would make a lot of difference in her energy level, so you can address the anxiety issues better; she will be able to focus more if she is tired from a day of play.


I agree she needs exercise. My girlfriend has never really exercise her so I'm doing my best to help remedy the situation. But being in law school, my time is limited. I will try to get Moira on a better exercise plan.


----------

